# Idolomantis nymph care?



## Justin (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi all,

I will soon be getting some I. diabolica nymphs and I was just wondering what the best way to house them would be. Small mesh cages? A few nymphs in one larger mesh cage? Regular deli cups with mesh lids?

Amy ideas or suggestions would be a help.

Thanks.


----------



## ellroy (Aug 9, 2006)

I would personally keep them separate, mainly because they are worth a lot and are hard to come by

I keep mine in large plastic yogurt pots with a mesh lid, I guess a small mesh cage of a similar size would be ok although larger cages make it harder for the nymphs to find their prey.

Alan


----------



## Justin (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Alan, did you heat yours at all?


----------



## ellroy (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes....about 28-30 degrees


----------



## Justin (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks again Alan, did you use a heatmat or a lamp may I ask?


----------



## ellroy (Aug 10, 2006)

Both....I leave the heat mat on 24hrs and use the lamp to replicate daytime temps


----------

